# Indian Rosewood removed from CITES List



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Just posted by Dana Bourgeois on his FaceBook page:



> Good news for importers of Indian Rosewood. Exports permitted by the Indian government--including guitar parts--are no longer regulated under CITES II provisions. See attached link. I don't know for sure what this means for re-export (export of finished guitars), but it stands to reason that re-export is also no longer regulated and I expect this will be confirmed shortly. We should all thank Bob Taylor for his organized lobbying efforts in support of this outcome.



https://cites.org/sites/default/files/notif/E-Notif-2018-031.pdf



> CONVENTION ON INTERNATIONAL TRADE IN ENDANGERED SPECIES OF WILD FAUNA AND FLORA NOTIFICATION TO THE PARTIES International Environment House • Chemin des Anémones • CH-1219 Châtelaine, Geneva • Switzerland Tel: +41 (22) 917 81 39/40 • Fax: +41 (22) 797 34 17 • Email: [email protected] • Web: CITES No. 2018/031 Geneva, 26 March 2018 CONCERNING: INDIA Ban on trade in wild fauna and flora, except certain specimens of Dalbergia latifolia and Dalbergia sissoo 1. The Management Authority of India has informed the Secretariat that the Government of India has banned the export for commercial purposes of all wild-taken specimens of species included in Appendices I, II and III, subject to paragraph 2 below. 2. India permits the export of cultivated varieties of plant species included in Appendices I and II and has indicated that all products, other than the wood and wood products in the form of logs, timber, stumps, roots, bark, chips, powder, flakes, dust and charcoal, produced from wild sourced (W) Dalbergia sissoo and Dalbergia latifolia and authorized for export by a CITES Comparable Certificate issued by the competent authorities of India are exempted from the general ban. Such Dalbergia sissoo and Dalbergia latifolia specimens are harvested legally as per the regional and national laws of India and as per the prescribed management (working) plans, which are based on silvicultural principles and all are covered under Legal Procurement Certificate; all the material are sold from the Government timber depots through auction or are legally procured and can be exported legally. 3. Starting on the date of this Notification, all the CITES Comparable Certificates will be issued with a footnote, stating that the wild (W) source specimens are covered under Legal Procurement Certificate as per regional and national laws in India. 4. Parties are urged to inform the Indian Management Authority and the Secretariat of any attempted violations. 5. This Notification replaces Notification to the Parties No. 1999/39 of 31 May 1999.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

This is terrible news. I wanted more ebony, an ebony Fender.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you Jesus.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sneaky said:


> Thank you Jesus.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Is this confirmed? Fender revamped their line with Pau Ferro and Ebony boards because of cites, and now they change the rules?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zzzzzz Zzzzzz Zzzzzz (for me personally anyway)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Zzzzzz Zzzzzz Zzzzzz (for me personally anyway)


oh c’mon, not even a bit?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vadsy said:


> oh c’mon, not even a bit?


Well, as the Scottish would say,..."Maybe just a weeeeeee bit laddie". As long as it feels good, plays good, sounds good and isn't ugly, I'm fine with it. Same with headstocks. I don't understand the massively anal nitpicking over the shape of a headstock. As long as it doesn't bother me like the Dean spread eagle headstock, I really don't give a rat's ass.


----------

